# Fibro & Stress: the Hippocampus & Religiosity



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

*Fibromyalgia Syndrome: A Central Role for the Hippocampus ï¿½- A TheoreticalConstruct*This is just the abstract. You can read the full article on the Co-Cure website


> quote:*Objective:* A growing body of evidence implicates the centralnervous system as playing a primary role in the diverse phenomenaassociated with fibromyalgia, including hyperacï¿½tivity of stress systemsand enhanced nociception. The objective of this review is to propose aunifying theory to explain a majority of these.*Findings:* Stress exposure causes deleterious changes within the centralnervous system, the hippocampus being particularly vulnerable. Thehippocampus is perhaps best known for its role in memory and cognition, twofunctions which are impacted by elevated glucocorticoid levels such asoccur in prolonged stress. The hippocampus also provides inhibitory driveto brain centers assoï¿½ciated with the stress response, i.e., thehypothalamic paraventricular nucleus, central amygdala, and locuscoeruleus. In addition, the hippocampus has been demonstrated toparticipate in nociception, a function positively correlated with theactivity of hippocampal N-methyl-Dï¿½aspartate [NMDA] subtype glutamatereceptors. A variety of stress-related hormones are known to enhance theactivity of hippocampal NMDA receptors, thereby increasing excitatoryneuroï¿½transmission within the hippocampus. While the impact ofstress-related hormones on hippocampal NMDA receptor function is adaptivein the acute scenario, exposure to chronic stress eventually leads tohippocampal dysfunction and atrophy secondary to excessive excitatoryneurotransmission [i.e., excitotoxicity].*Conclusion:* Fibromyalgia is characterized by abnormalities that appear tobe related to hippocampal dysfunction, including hyperactivity of bothcorticotropin-releasing hormone neurons and the sympathetic nervous system,impaired declarative memory, and enhanced NMDA receptor-mediatednociception. It is therefore postulated that stress-induced, NMDAreceptor-mediated dysfunction within the hippocampus plays a central rolein the etiopathogenesis and clinical pheï¿½nomena of fibromyalgia.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Susan,Yes, isn't this what discussion on the BB has come back to again & again over the years: the role of chronic stress, rather than acute, in the development of Fibro/ME/IBS (Along with a whole load of contributing secondary factors)?Ian


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Yes Ian, I think so. I guess chronic stress (which might be physical illness or injury as well, or rather than psychological stress) makes the development of Fibro, or ME/CFS, or IBS more likely if other factors are also present (immune dysfunction, for example). That's how I'm understanding it as a layperson.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Here's another interesting article on Fibromyalgia and stress. *Religiosity may help preserve the cortisol rhythm in women withstress-related illness*It suggetss that "religiosity [includes spirituality] may have a protectiveeffect on the physiological effects of stress among women with fibromyalgia."You can read it on the Co-Cure website


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I thought that was so interesting! I do believe it helps to find a spiritual outlet. I think for me, if nothing else, it helps me to keep a positive mindset the majority of the time. Interesting. Wonder what they'll discover next?


----------

